# DBs Done Roaming Ranch Waiting Room for Ginger



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Impatiently waiting for our first kids from our Ginger girl.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! She is a cutie!
My guess is she's having twins..a buck and a doe
Happy kidding!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks! I just love them all so stinking much lol.


GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! She is a cutie! Happy kidding!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She is so stinkin' cute! Happy kidding! I think she will have 2 bucklings! We will see! Also, howdy! From Texas!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you! I'm really nervous.


ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Isn't she tho. I just love her so much. I'll post pics when it's/they're here.


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> She is so stinkin' cute! Happy kidding! I think she will have 2 bucklings! We will see! Also, howdy! From Texas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you!


toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww, what a pretty girl. Her little tongue:lolgoat: Stop taking pictures of my rear end mom

Since we are guessing, I will say twins. 2 little doelings!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I know right. That tongue just got me. 


SandyNubians said:


> Aww, what a pretty girl. Her little tonguegoat: Stop taking pictures of my rear end mom
> 
> Since we are guessing, I will say twins. 2 little doelings!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Still waiting Ginger is getting closer but not quite ready just yet. As you know, we bought her at auction. I was thinking about it yesterday and this is her second pregnancy back to back (she came to us possibly bred after just giving birth and the dates line up with how close she appears to be). Any advice on what kind of issues may occur with having back to back pregnancies? Thank you in advance. I just love how helpful everyone has been. This group is a lifesaver!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They might lose weight on back to back kidding. It takes a lot out of them, and they really need at least a few months(at least 8 weeks) to recover. They use a lot of energy and nutrients carrying kids to term, and then feeding them/producing milk as well. Kids might be smaller than usual as she might not be able to give them 100% of the nutrients they needs. Not any hugely major issues or potential problems I can think of. So, they might be more prone to parasites than a usual doe after kidding. Smaller weaker kids. Lost weight. Which is definitely not good with winter months coming up. She will probably be OK but she definitely needs a little break after she kids.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you so much. I've been so worried about it. We definitely don't plan to breed again for a while lol. Thos wasn't planned 


SandyNubians said:


> They might lose weight on back to back kidding. It takes a lot out of them, and they really need at least a few months(at least 8 weeks) to recover. They use a lot of energy and nutrients carrying kids to term, and then feeding them/producing milk as well. Kids might be smaller than usual as she might not be able to give them 100% of the nutrients they needs. Not any hugely major issues or potential problems I can think of. So, they might be more prone to parasites than a usual doe after kidding. Smaller weaker kids. Lost weight. Which is definitely not good with winter months coming up. She will probably be OK but she definitely needs a little break after she kids.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you a happy healthy easy kidding with Ginger!

Has she had selenium in the past few weeks?


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

No. I haven't given her any. Should I?


SalteyLove said:


> Wishing you a happy healthy easy kidding with Ginger!
> 
> Has she had selenium in the past few weeks?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If she were my doe I'd give her a full year off to get back into good condition. That's what I did with my doe Andromeda and I'm so glad I did.
Yes! Selenium is very important for Kidding and good strong kids. Get selenium vitamin e gel from tractor Supply or replemin plus gel from valley vet or Jeffers.
When the kids arrive they'll need their cords dipped in 7% iodine, a pea size drop of selenium vitamin e gel, and 0.5cc of vitamin b complex and a vitamin e capsule squirted in their mouth. It gives them a good start.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you so much!


GoofyGoat said:


> If she were my doe I'd give her a full year off to get back into good condition. That's what I did with my doe Andromeda and I'm so glad I did.
> Yes! Selenium is very important for Kidding and good strong kids. Get selenium vitamin e gel from tractor Supply or replemin plus gel from valley vet or Jeffers.
> When the kids arrive they'll need their cords dipped in 7% iodine, a pea size drop of selenium vitamin e gel, and 0.5cc of vitamin b complex and a vitamin e capsule squirted in their mouth. It gives them a good start.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I also heard to use coconut oil for lube incase she needs help. What do you reccomend?


dbnielsen said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

dbnielsen said:


> I also heard to use coconut oil for lube incase she needs help. What do you reccomend?


KY jelly or Glide or any other non spermicidal jelly that you can find at the drug store or farm supply.
Here's what we have on hand. Truthfully though don't rush to do internal checks because of the risk of introducing bacterias to the doe and kids. 
I suggest watching as many goat births you can on you tube. I reccomend Blue Cactus Dairy Goats, Crystal has really good videos and is very clear in her instructions.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I have been watching tons of videos. I only want the lube incase she has trouble. I'm in no hurry to put my hands anywhere near there until I think its 100% necessary. I'm a bit of a germaphobe but mostly don't know enough and definitely don't want to hurt her or the kids. Thanks for the tip on Crystal. I will check the videos out right away! 


GoofyGoat said:


> KY jelly or Glide or any other non spermicidal jelly that you can find at the drug store or farm supply.
> Here's what we have on hand. Truthfully though don't rush to do internal checks because of the risk of introducing bacterias to the doe and kids.
> I suggest watching as many goat births you can on you tube. I reccomend Blue Cactus Dairy Goats, Crystal has really good videos and is very clear in her instructions.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Buy lubricant at the pharmacy or Walmart or whatever, coconut oil will be more difficult to use in a stressful situation.

Yes definitely definitely definitely give her selenium ASAP as well as any other pregnant does. Her pasterns are low and it's critical to healthy kids anyhow. Likely your whole herd needs it.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I just gave both girls selenium and vitamin E. I'll get the boys this weekend. It was quite comical to watch me give just the two tonight. 


SalteyLove said:


> Buy lubricant at the pharmacy or Walmart or whatever, coconut oil will be more difficult to use in a stressful situation.
> 
> Yes definitely definitely definitely give her selenium ASAP as well as any other pregnant does. Her pasterns are low and it's critical to healthy kids anyhow. Likely your whole herd needs it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lol. Yep, and you get to do it once a month...


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank God that's all lol


GoofyGoat said:


> Lol. Yep, and you get to do it once a month...


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Update: Ginger's tail is all gooey/crusty but still no signs of contractions.  She's mean as heck right now tho.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That sounds like a pre-labor mood change! Soon!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm just impatient by nature so I tend to see things that aren't there at times lol


SalteyLove said:


> That sounds like a pre-labor mood change! Soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you have your Kidding kit started? There's a great thread on how to build one. There's a couple of good videos on them too. 
Do you have a vet who sees goats? If not start to track one down just in case so you have the number already in your phone.
Do you have a game plan what you'll do with the kids (keep or sell) and if you're going to milk and bottle feed or dam raise them. Have you built your milk stand yet? Adding a birthing /bonding pen to your barn and getting it comfy cozy is important too.
Coming up with names is fun....
There....getting all this stuff done will help with the being impatient ....LOL


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

YAY:clapping:! another kidding thread!! I'm watching! hope everything goes well!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I have my kidding kit together and a cat I can call if it goes wrong. Keeping or selling will depend on the number of kids. Most likely it will be a combination of both. We have the birthing/bonding stall ready and she's already in it. The plan is to Sam raise since I really don't have the time to bottle feed. My husband will be building the milking stand but we're in the middle of a kitchen remodel that he's wrapping up this weekend. Goodness, I need to start having coffee before I open up the forum 



GoofyGoat said:


> Do you have your Kidding kit started? There's a great thread on how to build one. There's a couple of good videos on them too.
> Do you have a vet who sees goats? If not start to track one down just in case so you have the number already in your phone.
> Do you have a game plan what you'll do with the kids (keep or sell) and if you're going to milk and bottle feed or dam raise them. Have you built your milk stand yet? Adding a birthing /bonding pen to your barn and getting it comfy cozy is important too.
> Coming up with names is fun....
> There....getting all this stuff done will help with the being impatient ....LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

dbnielsen said:


> Goodness, I need to start having coffee before I open up the forum


Yup, That's a must Hahaha 

Sounds like you're ready...Happy kidding


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you! You've been amazing and so helpful. I appreciate you!


GoofyGoat said:


> Yup, That's a must Hahaha
> 
> Sounds like you're ready...Happy kidding


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This forum is a blessing when I was just starting out everyone helped me so much so now it's my turn and soon you'll be helping folks out too...Its the beauty of the goat spot and the amazing people we have here!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I think we're in early labor. She's holding her tail up and arching her hips. She's constantly licking her belly and moving her head in funny ways. She also just stairs off in space. I may just be seeing things too lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Kidding! Good luck!


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

Babies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

No babies from Ginger yet. I'm starting to worry about her. If we don't have kids soon I'll be calling out the vet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you post some pictures of her back end vulva, udder and such. Is she uncomfortable, off her food spacey?
How's her attitude?


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She's grumpy and appears uncomfortable but not extremely so. She's definitely spacey but appetite is great. I tend to worry more than your average person so it may be that I'm obsessing.


GoofyGoat said:


> Can you post some pictures of her back end vulva, udder and such. Is she uncomfortable, off her food spacey?
> How's her attitude?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I think she's not quite due yet. Just doesn't look ready there yet. I may be wrong but I think she's got some time to go. Soon though.. I'd keep an eye on her but not panic yet. if you're really concerned it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you. Genie didn't give us any signs at all. Our 12 year old went out to check and sent my 17 year old in screaming. I thought for sure that Gonger would go before Genie. I'm just loving those babies tho. They're so adorable!


GoofyGoat said:


> I think she's not quite due yet. Just doesn't look ready there yet. I may be wrong but I think she's got some time to go. Soon though.. I'd keep an eye on her but not panic yet. if you're really concerned it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Ginger doing? Thought I'd check in.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She's about the same. Her udder seems bigger her ligaments are loose so any day now. Thank you for checking!


GoofyGoat said:


> How's Ginger doing? Thought I'd check in.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds promising...


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Update: Ginger had her kids! Two bucks and a doe.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you. The only die is struggling a bit so we brought her inside to warm up and bottle feed her. We'll take her back out in the morning and see if she's strong enough to try and nurse. Fingers crossed.


GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! Congratulations they're adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, I'm sorry she's having a rough time. Make sure she is warm and gets lots of colostrum but before you do you must ensure her temp is above 100* before you feed her and the bottle must be about 101-102*.
Did you give her vitamin b complex 0.5ccs orally...it helps wake up their brains and trigger her appetite.
A pea sized dollop of selenium vitamin e paste will help too. 
I hope she picks up and thrives for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

After the temp is regulated and colostrum is given.
Can you put out a heat lamp for the baby so she can be with mama and be able to get warm? At least until you know the baby is doing well?
Maybe 3 nights or so. 

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

I brought her inside last night and got her warmed up. We gave them all selenium and vitamin E and I was able to help her nurse. She's having trouble finding the teat. She was up and bleating this morning so we're just going to keep an eye on her. I have bottles and milk replacer just in case.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Most replacers aren't the best. Try to milk out mom and feed it back to her. Make sure her temp is good before feeding. I would also weigh each kid daily to make sure mom is producing enough milk for three. If not, you may have to choose which to supplement and bottle feed. If you don't have enough goat's milk, I would opt for whole cows milk ( mix with goat milk gradually) before replacer.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mom's milk is best...I agree with the whole cows milk instead of milk replacer. There's been instances where milk replacers went bad and people have lost their bottle babies. If you do go with the cows milk put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day too.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She actually seems to be doing well and nursing so I'm going to continue to watch. If needed I'll milk momma and feed her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

dbnielsen said:


> She actually seems to be doing well and nursing so I'm going to continue to watch. If needed I'll milk momma and feed her.


Good going! If you can weigh her daily to make sure she's getting her fair share of milk it'll make sure she's growing. Does can have trouble feeding triplets and the smallest is often the first one rejected or they won't allow it to nurse much and they fail to thrive. It's really important to watch and weigh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you wanting her to be a bottle baby?

If not, I would get the kid latched onto mama before she disowns her.
Putting out a heat lamp will help and go out every couple of hours to latch her onto the teat. At least until she is stronger and is nursing on her own.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She's doing very well on her own and even fending off her brothers! I'm keeping a very close eye on them all. I definitely do not want to bottle feed. I need them to be independent because I really don't have the time. Although, I really wouldn't mind snuggling her all the time. In truly in love with them all.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

Well we lost our runt yesterday. I was thinking floppy goat but no matter what I tried she just wouldn't respond. I got her back on two different occasions but she passed in the middle of the night.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no, I'm so sorry :hug: You tried your very best and she had a wonderful loving home and must have been very happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! It's heartbreaking I'm sure. You did your best and I'm sure she knew how much you loved her.
RIP sweet angel.


----------



## dbnielsen (Nov 2, 2019)

She was so loved. She was our favorite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------

